# Wiring for Glove Box Light and Rally Gauges



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I purchased a new Glove Box and I also purchased a Lighting Kit for the Glove Box for my 65 GTO that I am restoring. It may seem simple to wire, however I didint get any instructions on where the wires connect to. The new assembly is made up with an Orange Wire running from the Glove Box Switch with two connectors on the end that plugs in to something. I have a 65 Wiring Diagram Book, however it doesnt show or mention the Glove Box Light. Any help appreciated. Also the car has the Rally Gauge Package, but the wires are not connected on the engine compartment side. Same situation, whereas the Wiring Diagram Book does not show this wiring harness and its connections. There are three wires coming through the Firewall in this Harness; One is Blue, One is Brown, and One is Green. Could someone tell me where these wires connect to. Much Thanks.


----------

